# Father's Day offers at OCD-ni



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Due to Clarke becoming a dad this week, we have decided to run a Father's Day special offer to celebrate... We will be giving a free sample car care Gift pack to all Father's Day gift Details also a free "extra" treatment when ordering a detail for Dad!!! Give me a call (as Clarke is still on night duty) for more information

thanks 
Rollo


----------



## RP john (Aug 1, 2009)

Ronnie said:


> Due to Clarke becoming a dad this week, we have decided to run a Father's Day special offer to celebrate... We will be giving a free sample car care Gift pack to all Father's Day gift Details also a free "extra" treatment when ordering a detail for Dad!!! Give me a call (as Clarke is still on night duty) for more information
> 
> thanks
> Rollo


thats great news clarke will rollo have to do some night shift as well and help out?!! lol


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

no way I already have the medal LOL!!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

congrat's to Clarke:thumb:

Ronnie,look's like you'll have to get out the milk crate then,as the main roof washing man is on leave:lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I know its not funny I had to dust off the steps already this week lol!!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ronnie said:


> I know its not funny I had to dust off the steps already this week lol!!


Ronnie,i will deffo try and take a run up to you,at the end of the week hopefully,have you anything in?


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

paulmc08 said:


> Ronnie,i will deffo try and take a run up to you,at the end of the week hopefully,have you anything in?


He's currently in Dromore doing a nice white Porsche GT3


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Just back and ready for a cup of tea.... Any time Paul we are doing a few show preps as we have a number of cars at shows this Sat and Sun. any time lad. Give me a buzz and I'll get the kettle on!


----------

